# Delft students Win Elon Musk's Hyperloop Competition



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)

_TU Delft's Hyperloop capsule stands ready for a race in Hawthorne, California, 30 Jan 2017. Photo: @tudelft / Twitter_

"_A team of student's from TU Delft The Netherlands won the overall prize for best designed Hyperloop capsule at a competition organized by Elon Musk's space company SpaceX in Hawthorne, California, the university announced on Twitter. 

The Hyperloop is a super fast means of transport invented by Musk himself. It consists of a Hyperloop capsule traveling through a vacuum tube, which offers very little resistance. The idea is that such a Hyperloop capsule will eventually be able to, safely and efficiently, travel at well over 1,000 kilometers per hour.

A total of 29 teams took part in the competition, after already impressing the judging panel enough with their prototypes to gain entry. Only five teams passed the safety and design tests. And eventually three teams took part in a race in a 1.2 kilometer long test tube,including that of TU Delft.

The TU Delft capsule got the best overall score, team captain Tim Houter said to NU.nl. "Unbelievable, this is the moment the whole team worked for for a year and a half." he said. "We weren't the quickest, but that was not the prize we aimed for. We wanted to make a innovative and good contribution. We therefore did not only focus on speed, but also on efficiency during construction and on the cost and safety of the capsule. Based on that we won this prize."

A team from the Technical University in Munich won the prize for the fastest capsule. And American university MIT won on safety and reliability. _"

 

*In Dutch









*In Dutch









*English









http://nltimes.nl/2017/01/30/delft-students-win-elon-musks-hyperloop-competition


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think I would want to sit in such capsule when it goes 1000+Kmh though...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I don't think I would want to sit in such capsule when it goes 1000+Kmh though...


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2017)

So the plan is to make it travel about as fast a Boeing 747 but it won't need fuel?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> So the plan is to make it travel about as fast a Boeing 747 but it won't need fuel?



Yes, even faster.

"_For propulsion, magnetic accelerators will be planted along the length of the tube, propelling the pods forward.  The tubes would house a low pressure environment, surrounding the pod with a cushion of air that permits the pod to move safely at such high speeds, like a puck gliding over an air hockey table._"

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/hyperloop-news/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yes, even faster.
> 
> "_For propulsion, magnetic accelerators will be planted along the length of the tube, propelling the pods forward.  The tubes would house a low pressure environment, surrounding the pod with a cushion of air that permits the pod to move safely at such high speeds, like a puck gliding over an air hockey table._"
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/hyperloop-news/



Maglev train pretty much


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Maglev train pretty much



The difference is this is in a vacuum tube where the capsule can reach higher speeds than a maglev train.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> _...like a puck gliding over an air hockey table._"


Puck that


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Puck that




years ago i met an old fella in the snooker hall in Merthyr Tydfil, he had Tourettes and a speech impediment...he would play snooker "pucking"  this and "pucking" that, telling people to "puck off" and occasionally shoutiing "pucking hell".  The locals gave him the most amazing nickname but  i cant pucking remember it.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> The difference is this is in a vacuum tube where the capsule can reach higher speeds than a maglev train.


And the statement that contradictory / confusing ????


P4-630 said:


> _ surrounding the pod with a cushion of air that permits the pod to move safely at such high speeds, like a puck gliding over an air hockey table._"



To me and my limited non genius intellect  wont the cushion of air Dissipate in a "Vacuum"


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> And the statement that contradictory / confusing ????
> 
> 
> To me and my limited non genius intellect  wont the cushion of air Dissipate in a "Vacuum"



Well it's what I have found on the internet about this.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well it's what I have found on the internet about this.




i found something on the internet about it.....

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hyperloop-pod-demonstrates-levitatation.227163/


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

Simple understanding of Science 
If the Capsule is traveling on a cushion of Air in a vacum tube then its going to Constantly  lose Air pressure, even if the air cushion has a seal just like a Hovercraft air cushion.
Where is it going to get Air in a Vacuum to replace this lost air, Tanks of Air carried would not be practical ( more weight to train and more Air needed for cushion).


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2017)

"_Musk says the Hyperloop is a cross between a train and plane.
In many respects, it's sort of like traveling in a bullet through a shotgun barrel partly using technology from an air hockey game._ "

http://science.howstuffworks.com/transport/engines-equipment/hyperloop.htm


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

The plan is to design a pod with metal skis that ride, or levitate, on a cushion of air pumped through small holes in the skis. The concept is similar to an air hockey game, except the air is generated by the high-speed passage of the pod through the tube, and a super-powerful electric compressor on the front of the pod that pumps air to the back. Magnets on the skis, coupled with an electromagnetic pulse, give the pod its initial shove. That shove, Musk told reporters, would be similar to what a passenger experiences onboard an airplane at takeoff. "Then once you're there," Musk says, "there's no sense of speed"

Belfiore, SpaceX, Lavrinc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2017)

Hyperloop One has unveiled new photographs of its full-scale prototype, which stretches for more than 1,600ft (500 metres) across the Nevada Desert.

http://uk.businessinsider.com/hyperloop-one-test-track-nevada-photos-2017-3


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 7, 2017)

The sooner we're up in space in faster machines, the sooner we'll be able to strip other planets of their resources. Good job on the tech though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 7, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> The sooner we're up in space in faster machines, the sooner we'll be able to strip other planets of their resources. Good job on the tech though.



Spoken like the     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You are  ( hint do you see this in your mirror )


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Spoken like the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*Brother!*_


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 7, 2017)

I just hope the Aliens get them on their first mining tour


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 7, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Brother!


Hrwmmm i see the Resemblance with your avatar 
Any sisters ? are they hot!


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Hrwmmm i see the Resemblance with your avatar
> Any sisters ? are they hot!



My avatar is one of the bots from Terminator Salvation. Still it's as ugly as I am 
Is my sister hot???  If you're into 70 year old's I'll pass her your number......


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 7, 2017)

Sorry mate "Ginger"


Spoiler:  



Vogons are roughly human-sized, although much bulkier, with green or grey skin. Their noses are above their eyebrows, which are either ginger


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry mate "Ginger"
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Who's bright idea was it to put Ginger eyebrows on an Alien???
Nah, no Ginger's in the family.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The plan is to design a pod with metal skis that ride, or levitate, on a cushion of air pumped through small holes in the skis. The concept is similar to an air hockey game, except the air is generated by the high-speed passage of the pod through the tube, and a super-powerful electric compressor on the front of the pod that pumps air to the back. Magnets on the skis, coupled with an electromagnetic pulse, give the pod its initial shove. That shove, Musk told reporters, would be similar to what a passenger experiences onboard an airplane at takeoff. "Then once you're there," Musk says, "there's no sense of speed"
> 
> Belfiore, SpaceX, Lavrinc





dorsetknob said:


> To me and my limited non genius intellect  wont the cushion of air Dissipate in a "Vacuum"



Hyperloop was just in the news here, they plan testing with it here in The Netherlands as well, and it is *a Vacuum tube* they say.....

*"Hyperloop One's Vision for Europe Summit: Unveiling 9 Routes Spanning the Continent as Part of its Global Challenge *
_Hyperloop One Offers Europe's Transport Grid an Option that is More Efficient, Greener, On-Demand and Faster

Routes Include: Germany, Estonia-Finland, Spain-Morocco, Corsica-Sardinia, The Netherlands, Poland, UK Scotland-Wales, UK Northern Arc and UK North-South Connector

www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/hyperloop-ones-vision-for-europe-summit-unveiling-9-routes-spanning-the-continent-as-part-of-its-global-challenge-300469196.html _"


----------

